# string conertos on xylo/marimba?



## Kezza

I'm thinking of playing some violin/cello concertos on Xylophone/Marimba Because it improves both my reading and technique. But I thought it might be cool to perform them as well just for fun 

Which concertos do you think would have a good transition from violin/cello to Xylo or Marimba.

I'm going to play some of the Mendelsshon violin concerto with my girlfriend just for fun but I don't how it'd go for a performance. So just what others do you think might be nice?


----------



## tutto

bach, a and E. solo sonatas and partitas are also nice


----------



## thatperson

one of my friends played the shostakovich cello concerto 1 on marimba.
That might be an option


----------

